

The Internet makes magic disappear - stfu
http://www.salon.com/2012/02/11/the_internet_makes_magic_disappear/singleton/

======
EricBurnett
If the article's premise is true, that there's a decline in the belief in
magic due to having more information at your fingertips, that's good news to
me. Sure, it'll mean a decline in the magic industry specifically (although
it'll never die out entirely simply because watching someone perform a magic
trick _well_ is amazing even though you know it's a trick). But it also means
that people aren't taking what's fed to them on faith, and are looking behind
the curtain. At a societal level, this is something we should definitely
encourage.

------
drblast
And yet Penn and Teller, who show you exactly how a trick is done after they
do it, are still really entertaining.

There's a disconnect between "magic is an art that has to be practiced
religiously to be good" and "we can't reveal the secret or it's ruined."

Even knowing how the trick works, it's very easy to appreciate the artistry of
a good magician.

------
Tichy
I hope magic did not depend on people actually believing the performance is
magic? Even with youtube you can not become an instant magician, you still
have to practice.

As for the shops, they just have the same problem all other shops have, online
shopping is much more convenient.

------
johnnyontheplot
Article about decline of brick and mortar cites yellow pages. This is a joke
right?

